

Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu against the Kubuntu Council's wishes - amyjess
http://lwn.net/Articles/645973/

======
sciurus
There's a good explanation of the players involved at
[https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/05/27/making-sense-of-the-
ku...](https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/05/27/making-sense-of-the-
kubuntucanonical-leadership-spat/)

